

My Watch List, Into 2010 - twampss
http://blog.darkhax.com/2010/02/14/my-watch-list-into-2010

======
cakeface
I'm with this guy about a lot of these things, except for CSS3 and HTML5. I
just can't get excited about either of these standards. I'm so upset that my
utopian world where HTML could be parsed by anything other than a huge C
program has been killed again. CSS3 is feeling very disjointed to me also.

------
pstevensza
I quite like the look of MacRuby, my favourite on the list. Wondering if it's
a plausible way to kill two birds with one stone, learn Ruby and a little bit
about the frameworks available to me on my Mac. Only one way to find out I
guess.

------
darkhelmetlive
Thanks guys! This is the first time anything of mine has been on Hacker News,
and it resulted in 1300 visits on Friday, which is pretty big for me. Glad you
enjoyed it!

------
ashishbharthi
I am not much of a Ruby guy but iPad, HTML5 and Go are definitely on my watch
list.

